# Auxiliary lights on trailer



## albright1695 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thought about putting an old set of foglights on the winch post on my trailer for loading at night.My question which wire to tap into?Ive got a 4 wire harness.Can ground them to the trailer.Anyone else tried this?Could mount a switch to cut em on when I need them.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Dec 1, 2009)

If they don't draw too much juice you could tap into the tail light wire.If your trailer wire is unpluged when you back in the water you could have a plug hooked to your lights that would hook to your trailer plug on your car.Than unplug when you have boat loaded & out of water & hook trailer lights back up.


----------



## albright1695 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hadnt thought about a separate plug for aux lights.Might do that just hide it in the trailer tongue until needed.Thanks for idea.


----------



## danmyersmn (Dec 2, 2009)

you can also look at some 5-8 light LED strips and mount then underneath the trailer just in front of the wheels. You won't get tons of light like a flood or spot light but you will be able to see what your tire is running over and it will help keeping on the ramp.


----------



## lcdr frank (Dec 3, 2009)

I did this many years ago. I used a tractor light from NAPA. I think it was about $8.00. I wired it to my tail lights on the trailer with a switch. It was great for night time use. I have always put my tail lights on the up right posts or on a removable light bar. My lights were and are always DRY. 8) 

Frank


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 3, 2009)

you want to tap into your running light wire. the only one thats hot at all times

well im sorry i take that back. i guess it depends on what kind of rig your driving


----------



## Floatsum (Dec 4, 2009)

Did something like that,,, but different.
Have a elec. winch on trailer that uses a seperate plug.
Bought a (flood) utility light from a Farm Store and mounted it to a stubby 2X3
It slides into the pocket in the back of the pickup bed and plug in off the winch plug connector.
When not in use it sits behind the seat out of the weather and thievery zone.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 4, 2009)

I really hadn't thought about it for my boat trailer, I do like the idea.
I have lights on my big truck so I can see when backing my car hauler.


----------



## albright1695 (Dec 4, 2009)

Havent started my little project yet(been too busy).I liked floatsums idea,pretty smart.Gonna just wire lights to a separate plug, just plug in when I need them.


----------

